# ماهي الميكاترونيك؟؟؟



## رواد عيد (23 يوليو 2008)

مساء الخير جميعا .... بصفتي مهندس ميكاترونيك احب اشارك بموضوعي لعل يفيد البعض .
كثر الأسئلة في الاوان الاخيرة عن ( ماهي الميكاترونيك ) ؟
استطيع ان اجاوبكم و اقول بأن الميكاترونيك هي علم واسع المدى ليس له نهاية يتعلق بكثير من التخصصات الهندسية وهي 1- هندسة الميكانيكا 2- هندسة الكهرباء 3- هندسة الحاسب الالي 4- هندسة الاليكترونيات 
نجمع بين جميع هذه التخصصات في تخصص واحد كي ننتج مهندس يكون له العلم التام في جميع اجهزة التحكم الالي . علما بأن الان جميع المصانع نديرها عن طريق التحكم الالي . هندسة الميكاترونيك هو علم المستقبل . 
هناك الشرح المطول عن هندسة الميكاترونيك ولكن لعدم وجود الوقت الكافي لاكماله فأرجو من اراد الاستفسار عن شيء معين مراسلتي


----------



## mnci (23 يوليو 2008)

نبذة مختصرة ومفيدة ولا شك انه قسم المستقبل باذن الله


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس رواد عيد هذه النبذة المختصره عن هذا التخصص الجديد.
ولكن من خلال اطلاعي على طلبات التوظيف والمتخرجين لم اسمع بهذا التخصص الا من خلال موقع لجامعة 6 اكتوبر في مصر ، فهل على هذا التخصص طلب في سوق العمل وما هي المجالات التي يمكن ان يعمل بها ؟
وما هي المساقات الدراسية التي يدرسها.
ومع اي تخصص تعتمد ( الميكانيك - الكهرباء - او الالكترونيات) يرجى الافادة


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (24 يوليو 2008)

hi,

this is simple explaination


any way cheers


----------



## رواد عيد (24 يوليو 2008)

مرحبا الزميل رزق حجاوي ....
هذا التخصص لم يعلن عنه من قبل الشركات لعدم وجود الى الان سوى 4 مهندسين سعوديين يحملون هذه الشهادة ولكن في حين تقديم اوراقك ومتطلباتك فأنت لك الاولوية خاصة في القطاع الميكانيكي ( control system ) وهو يشمل الميكانيكا من ناحية المشين ومن الكهرباء في الباور ومن الحاسب الالي في السوفت وير وقليل من الهارد وير ومن الاليكترونيات في الدوائر الكهربائة ( البورد ) . فهو تخصص عميق ومطلوب جدا لكن كي تكون مهندس ميكاترونيك ناجح يجب عليك اخذ دورات مكثفة في بعض البرامج و أهمها الماتلاب. ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير​


----------



## yasser alieldin (24 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم (رواد عيد)...ولكن لماذا الماتلاب بالذات
على حد علمى ان الماتلاب برنامج تحليل هندسى....لطلاب الماجستير وهكذا(الاكادميين اكثر)
اما فى التطبيق العملى الماخوذ به فى المصانع فاعرف انه محدووود جداااااا!
ارجو التوضيح


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (24 يوليو 2008)

hi 

plz guys check the canonical definition of mechatronics in wikipedia web site 

very nice


thnx


----------



## محمد مشروع مهندس (26 يوليو 2008)

شكرا للاخت المهندسة رواد 
انا طالب هندسة ميكاترونك سنة 2 بتمنى تساعدني لاعرف ما هي البرامج و الدورات التى تساعد للوصول للنجاح طبعا ب الاضافة للجامعة


----------



## cherkaoui (27 يوليو 2008)

السلام _عليكم_ هل ميكاترونيك هي الالكتروميكنيك وشكرا


----------



## رواد عيد (27 يوليو 2008)

_مرحبا... اولا الماتلاب ليس في الاستخدام الاكاديمي فقط بل في الاستخدامات العملية ايضا وهو سوف يفيدك كثير جدا ... ثانياالاوتوكاد ايضا مفيد نوعا ما ... ثالثا انا مهندس وليس مهندسة اي ذكر وليس انثى ..._
_هندسة الميكاترويك تختلف عن هندسة الاليكتروميكانيك تماما_
_ولكم مني جزيل الشكر ودمتم_


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (28 يوليو 2008)

سلام عليكم

بالنسبة للماثلاب ما اتفق وية الاخ انه يستخدم بالنطاق العملي لان هو من البرامج الاكاديمية البحته والتول بوكسيس اللي بيه تثبت الكلام وفي حالة استخدامه كعملي من قبل البعض فهو خيار غير صحيح 

وذلك لان هنالك برنامج اللاب فيوو وهو ستندر امريكي وهو عملي اكثر من اكاديمي هذا حسب اطلاعي عالموضووع 


اما بالنسبة للميكاترونيكس والالكتروميكانيك هي فقط فرع من اصل بعبارة اخرى الميكاترنيكس من الميكانيك وصلب تطبيقاته الديجيتال كونترول والكام والكاد والروبوتيكس الخ

ام الاخر فهو فرع من اللاكترونيكس اي بعبارة اخى اغلب دروسه ومنهجه هي اقرب للالكترونيك وهذه اعتقد هي اغلبها مجرد تسميات الغرض منها التمييز من جامعه الى اخرى اما صلب الاختصاص فهووو ثابت 

ولكن التسمية الصحيحة والبوبيلار والاكثر شيوعا هي الميكاترونيكس والبقية فرعية 



شكرااااااااا


علي عباس جاسم

ميكاترونيكس عراق


----------



## محمد مشروع مهندس (28 يوليو 2008)

او ل شي عفوان للاخ المهندس رواد 
شكرا كتير الك بس انا بعرف برنامج ميكانيك مطور عن الاتوكاد اسمو ميكانيكل دسك توب و في الانفنتور ما عندي اطلاع علية شو بتنصحني بيناتن


----------



## yasser alieldin (28 يوليو 2008)

ما هى هندسه الاوتوترونكس؟


----------



## هانى كسبان (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## كابتن ميكاترونيكس (3 أغسطس 2008)

*أود الاستفسار*

انا فعلا اود الاستفسار عن هندسة الميكاترونكس (علم الميكاترونيك ) لأني و الحمد لله انهيت المرحلة الثانوي في الاردن بمعدل يمكنني (ان شاء الله وبإذنه تعالى) ان ادخل هذا التخصص في الجامعات التطبيقية
قرأت القليل عن التخصص و فعلا معجب بمضمونه حابب ابحر في هاد المحيط 
بس ممكن حدا ايعيرني الغواصة تبعته (ههههههههه)
هل من مساعد


----------



## رواد عيد (5 أغسطس 2008)

مع بالغ احترامي للاخ علي عباس جاسم لكل شيء فلهندسة له استخدامه ولكن يعتمد في ماذا واين ستستخدم البرامج اللتي ذكرتها كل برنامج وله دور فعال في شي معين . تستطيع الحضور في احد محاضراتي كي يكون لك المام كامل عن هندسة الميكاترونيك فهي غير ماذكرت . ولك مني بالغ التقدير


----------



## yasser alieldin (10 أغسطس 2008)

واين تكون محاضراتك اخى م المهندس؟


----------



## غريب زمانه (16 أغسطس 2008)

:75::75::75::75::75:
يعطيك العافيه اخوي علي المختصر المفيد بس حبيت ازيد شويه تخصصنا له مستقبل اكثر من باهر في الدول الصناعية الكبرى لانها المصانع هناك تحكم الي 95% وانه التخصص الأساس للإنسان الألي :19::19::19:


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (18 أغسطس 2008)

مرحبا الزميل رواد عيد 
هل يمكن اان اسالك لما سميت با لمياترونكس
:87:


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (18 أغسطس 2008)

انا اعتقد ان المهندس الميكاترونكس ليس بالمهندس الكف الزي يعتمد علية لانة يدر عدة تخصصات بينما كل التخصات ليس با التخصص السهل 
افيدوني؟؟


----------



## عبد الرحمن سالم 1 (29 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




اخواني عندي سؤال وارجو تردون عليه 




هندسة الميكاترونيكس



هي عملية في الاليات


ولا شغلها على الحاسب


----------



## عبد الرحمن سالم 1 (29 مايو 2009)

و سؤال اخر بس لاتلوموني تراني خريج ثانوية ومعرف عن هذا القسم شئ



السؤال



هل هذا التخصص تخصص من الهندسة الميكانيكية و لا الهندسة الميكانيكية تخصص منه

و لا هذا قسم مستقل تام الاستقلال عن الهندسة الميكانيكية


----------



## mohamed haytham (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا باش مهندس


----------



## MOHAMEDCB (2 سبتمبر 2012)

اشكرك أحي الكريم على هذا الوصف المبسط للميكاترونكس


----------



## muhammad alkhteeb (11 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم انا محمد طالب ميكاترونيك سنه اول
اريد الاستفسار عن برنامجي مكينكل توب ديسك 2004 بساعدني وشو مضمونو وشكرا


----------



## على المهدى (12 أكتوبر 2012)

رواد عيد قال:


> مرحبا الزميل رزق حجاوي ....
> هذا التخصص لم يعلن عنه من قبل _*الشركات لعدم وجود الى الان سوى 4 مهندسين سعوديين *_يحملون هذه الشهادة ولكن في حين تقديم اوراقك ومتطلباتك فأنت لك الاولوية خاصة في القطاع الميكانيكي ( control system ) وهو يشمل الميكانيكا من ناحية المشين ومن الكهرباء في الباور ومن الحاسب الالي في السوفت وير وقليل من الهارد وير ومن الاليكترونيات في الدوائر الكهربائة ( البورد ) . فهو تخصص عميق ومطلوب جدا لكن كي تكون مهندس ميكاترونيك ناجح يجب عليك اخذ دورات مكثفة في بعض البرامج و أهمها الماتلاب. ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير​



الأخ رواد عيد
تحياتى لك ولكل من يحتاج الى المعرفة
واحب أن أوضح بعض النقاط فى هذا الموضوع الجميل الحديث " الميكاترونيك "
عندما قمنا فى التجهيز لمشروع الـ cnc سنة 1984 فى شركتنا الكبرى الحديد والصلب لأنتاج بكر السيور لم تكن عندنا الخبرة الكافية فى عمليات الصيانة سوى الصيانة العامة - وذهبت بعثات الى فرنسا منتجة المعدات الموردة
وعندما هممنا فى تجهيز ورش الماكينات سنة 1986 كانت عندنا بعض الخبرة فى موضوع الصيانة بس المنتج هذة المرة كان " مشترك روسى - المانى - ايطالى - يابانى " وهذا موضوع أخر
المهم الحمد لله جرى العمل ممتاز الأ مشكلة الصيانة والسؤال التقليدى " هل العطل ميكانيكا أم كهرباء ؟ "
وأستطعنا التغلب حتى قابلنا دم / عزة بركات وعرضنا عليها المشكلة سنة1999م وكان القرار أنشاء قسم " ميكاترونك " بجامعة حلوان سنة / 2001 م/ 2002 وتخرج منة دفعات كثيرة
ومن الطريف أنة تم تعيين بعض منهم فى شركتنا - وأنتشر هذا التخصص فى كثير من الجامعات فى مصر منهم الجامعة الألمانية والبريطانية وبعض جامعات 6 أكتوبر
وعن هذا العلم نقول
" الميكا  ترونك " - يجمع بين مهندس الميكانيكا- ومهندس الكهرباء ومهندس اللكترونيات 
وهو علم مطلوب مع ماكينات ومعدات الـ cnc - tnc جميع وسائل التحكم الرقمى
اى مهندس واحد - لايتنصل من المسئولية اذا كانت ميكانيا او كهرباء او اللكترونيات 
أرجو أن أكون قد وضحت ما خفى عن الأخرين
وشكرا

​


----------



## badawi2 (12 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng mohamoud11 (2 نوفمبر 2012)

تخصص هندسي تكنولوجي حديث نتمني التوفيق لجميع مهندسي الماكرونيك واتمني ان يعم وطننا العربي لان التكنولوجيا هي لغه العصر وبها تنشر العلوم والثقافات ..الخ
ربنا يوفق الجمييييييع ال مافيه الخير.....


----------

